

Fifty Shades of Grey Text Generator - pesenti
http://www.xwray.com/fiftyshades/

======
biomimic
I whipped up a Fifty Shades of Grey Text Summarizer to go with it:
[http://www.genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/](http://www.genopharmix.com/TuataraSum/)

~~~
mostafaberg
lol that's brilliant !

~~~
biomimic
SpellChecker aka "Did you mean..." system might be on its way too

